# 285/30/18 tire on a 9.5 inch wheel?



## G T Oh Damn (Feb 2, 2010)

Is it possible to fit a 285/30/18 tire on a 18 x 9.5 inch wheel with a +35 offset under the rear fender if I have stiffer rear springs from Pedders that raise the rear of the car 1-1.5" and I have rolled fenders?

New to the forums FYI. Hopefully I can get some help from you other GTO guys.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The answer is yes. Hopefully your springs won't sag too much once they break/settle in though. I don't know about one person but if you put two in the back seats you may still rub with the 1"-1.5" lift springs. I suggest adding drag bags too. Even if you roll the fenders, that won't be much help with 285s and the small offset of 35mm. I have 19"x9.5" with 275/30s. I trimmed my fender lip quite a bit and had 3mm shaved off my rear wheels which made them 48mm offsets. The rear tire still only clears the fender by less than 1/4".


----------



## G T Oh Damn (Feb 2, 2010)

Thats a good idea with the drag bags... didn't think of combining the stiffer springs with a set of bags. I'll also have to look into shaving some of my rear wheels off. If you don't mind me asking 6QTS110Z how much did you pay to get your wheels machined down 3mm? I guess any extra clearance I can buy myself will do me good. Thanks again for the reply


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

It was $35 per wheel. That included removing, reinstalling and rebalancing the tires too. Not a bad price in my opinion. Good luck with your set up. :cheers


----------



## 06-GOAT (Jun 20, 2007)

G T Oh Damn said:


> Is it possible to fit a 285/30/18 tire on a 18 x 9.5 inch wheel with a +35 offset under the rear fender if I have stiffer rear springs from Pedders that raise the rear of the car 1-1.5" and I have rolled fenders?
> 
> New to the forums FYI. Hopefully I can get some help from you other GTO guys.


You want to know, will it work if you: 
1. Raise the back of the car 1-1.5"
2. Put a tire that is 1" SHORTER then stock
and 
3. Grind out your fenders 

Sure, why not? You could always raise the car 3" if you need to.

Why dont you just buy the correct stuff for the car in the first place and not go through all of that extra hastle, wrecking your car?? The wheels and tires are only supposed to IMPROVE the car anyway. 
Not to sound like a wisegay but do yourself a favor and call a GTO wheel specialist.


----------



## G T Oh Damn (Feb 2, 2010)

Update: Decided to go with a 275/35/18... will update on how it turns out.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My buddy has 234/35/19s on stock suspension and he rubbed until he had his fenders rolls. Not too sure of the wheel offsets though. Ride qualty sucks balls though.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I have NITTO 555 DR 285-35-18s on my 9.5 in AZA Z08s. took a little trim work and a set of PEDDERS 1.5 in riser springs. they look wicked. No rubbing issues with a 200 lb driver and a 270 lb friend in the co pilots seat


----------

